# E60 rear console splicing for Spec Dock



## Tall Tanker (Jan 30, 2010)

Hello everyone, (especially the BSW folks)

I am thinking of installing a Speck Dock Iphone/Pod dock to replace my ashtray in my 2007 530i. I don’t want song names on my Idrive, I prefer using the Ipod to control and would take the model for Aux input use. That dock is based on an iSimple media wire, which is a cable starting with a 30 pin Apple connector and finishing with a fused black/red power cable and an RCA type video/left/right audio connection. 

I am thinking of plugging it the following way, and I hope our beloved gurus can tell me in advance if I will fry anything... (numbers are as per included picture)

1- Cut, splice and heat wrap the red (fused) iSimple wire end to the rear passenger seat lighter socket red on red power wire; 

2- Cut, splice and heat wrap the black iSimple wire end to the rear passenger seat lighter socket white on green power wire; 

3- Cut, splice and heat wrap the iSimple white RCA cable (2 wires in there right?) to the rear passenger seat aux black cable (2 wires in there as well right?); 

4- Cut, splice and heat wrap the iSimple red RCA cable (2 wires in there right?) to the rear passenger seat aux yellow cable (2 wires in there as well right?); 

My fears:

A- Do I have any polarities /left right channels mixed up? Can I break anything if I do? I am thinking of trying everything with electrical tape before I wrap for good and switch around if any issues...

B- This will not provide a ground for the dock, is that an issue?

C- My searches on here and other sites say bypassing the resistances/filters of the aux system is a no no... are these actually in the little black box marked with ??? 

D- If there is no issue splicing the RCA audio cables right into the aux cable, what will happen if something is plugged into the aux when the cradle is active? Could that break something?

Finally, if anyone can tell me if an Iphone 4 in an Otterbox Defender case will successfully dock in a Spec Dock while being in the case if no inserts are used, Id be happy!

Thanks in advance,


----------



## Tall Tanker (Jan 30, 2010)

Hahaha... ok, with so much information pouring in, I think I have no choice but to get a pro to install the dock. Thanks anyway.


----------

